# Whole Herd Makeover.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

From DTN.

Regards, Mike

https://www.dtnpf.com/agriculture/web/ag/news/livestock/article/2017/04/10/less-breeding-time-higher-preg-rates-2


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I find AI intriguing. Not enough to go that route myself.

I wonder how many momma cows a place would need to make AI affordable in a commercial herd?

We shoot for a 90 day calving season with live cover.


----------



## woodland (May 23, 2016)

Tim/South said:


> We shoot for a 90 day calving season with live cover.


Just curious how long everyone's breeding season is? We run 3 cycles on the cows and 1 or 2 on our heifers depending on how many replacements we would like. Ideally I think I'd like to try 2 cycles on the cows just to tighten it up some more. I think the first year would be tough getting rid of the late ones and going forward wouldn't be too bad. Maybe not?

Normally we get 75-80% of our calves in the first cycle anyways. Calving is my least favourite part of having cows.... unless the sun is shining while the grass grows and nobody has any problems. Usually doesn't happen here though.


----------

